# [H] Fully Painted Eldar Army [W] €€€ or possibly trade



## Ctan_Overlord (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello all,

I have decided to sell my Eldar army.

All of the models in the army are fully painted.

I would prefer to sell the army as a whole but I am open to offers on individual models or squads.

I would also prefer cash for the army but feel free to suggest trades.

Army Contents:

1x Codex Eldar

*HQ:*

1x Eldar Autarch with power weapon

1x Farseer with spear

1x All six phoenix lords ( Asurman, Baharroth, Fuegan, Jain Zar, Karandras and Maugan Ra )

*Elites:* 

1x Wave Serpent

1x Striking Scorpion Squad (9 basic models + 1 Exarch )

1x Fire Dragon Squad (5 basic models + 1 Exarch )

*Troops:*

1x Dire Avengers Squad ( 9 basic models + 1 Exarch )

1x Guardian Squad ( 10 Guardians and a weapons platform )

1x Guardian Squad ( 10 Guardians and a weapons platform )

4x Eldar Jetbikes ( no flying bases )

1x Rangers Squad ( 5 rangers )

*Fast Attack:*

1x Warp Spider Squad ( 4 basic models +1 Exarch )

1x Swooping Hawks Squad ( 5 basic models +1 Exarch )

1x Vyper Jetbike

*Heavy Support:* 

2x Fire Prism

1x Falcon

1x Wraithlord

1x Dark Reapers Squad ( 4 basic models +1 Exarch )

Pictures of all models for sale can be found here: http://s410.photobucket.com/albums/p.../Eldar%20Army/

My asking price for the whole army is:

*€500 + postage and packing to buyer.*

Location of seller: Ireland

Please PM me with any questions or offers you may have.


----------



## Ctan_Overlord (Aug 10, 2012)

*Price dropped to €400*


----------

